# Horses in Foster Care



## Connie P (Apr 7, 2009)

CMHR has several horses that have been in their foster homes for over 1 year. It would be so wonderful if we could find adoptive homes for them. Hilda, Dixie, Billy Bob and Tina really need a permanent home to call their own. It seems that horses that have foundered or have any issues are very hard to place. If you all could just take a few moments to look at our website and see if any of these wonderful animals would be welcome at your farm or with someone you know that would be wonderful. I am fostering Hilda and Dixie and although they have both foundered, they are both stable at this moment and are not that difficult to care for. Dry lot and special diet is all that they need along with regular farrier care, but all horses need that. Why don't I just adopt them you ask? Well..............

If I adopt every horse I foster I will eventually not be able to help any more horses in need and as we all know there are always more horses coming into rescue. I have adopted two rescues, but really need to control myself so that I can help others in need.

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this and if you think you might be interested in any of the above horses please fill out an adoption contract and application. You can get these documents from our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org There are also photos and complete descriptions of the horses in foster care on the website.

Warm regards,

Connie Parr

CMHR Michigan State Coordinator

Director At Large

Newsletter Editor


----------



## Seashells (Apr 10, 2009)

Connie, the foster horses, hilda and dixie, are so beautiful. I've seen them on your website before, and your photos show a superb home environnment for horses. You seem to give lots of loving care to each one. Personally I would have a hard time taking those two away from your home....you are already providing the best for them. It's nice to see horses safe and content. They are lucky to be with you. I think they would make a child happy. Hopefully someone will adopt them soon. The other minis who need perminant homes are very cute. I hope they get forever homes too. I think it's amazing what CHMR does for these horses!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you Seashells!


----------



## debjs (Apr 19, 2009)

Are these all the horses that cmhr has for rescues? Are there more pending to be ready for adoption? Thanks


----------



## Gini (Apr 20, 2009)

debjs said:


> Are these all the horses that cmhr has for rescues? Are there more pending to be ready for adoption? Thanks


Currently we have 5 that are ready for adoption. I do believe one is spoken for not all the pictures are in yet of their farm but it looks like she will be going there. The others are in OK.


----------

